# Newbie guide/tip question...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Are the ring sizes measure in mm? Say a guide with a ring size of 30 would be a 30mm opening? Also, is there a template to measure tip size on a rod?


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

I found this over on the Mudhole site.

"
The tube that goes on the rod tip is called appropriately the Tube and is measured in 1/64 of an inch. As an example if your blank tip measured 5/64 you would want a tube size 5. However you might measure the tip to be not quite 6/64th so you would try a size 5.5/64 or 5.5 not 11/128. Not too confusing yet.

The size of the hole that the line goes through, called the Ring Size and is measured in MM. Whoever standardized these measurments must have been drunk when they did this of had a twisted sense of humor. Anyway the size of the ring is measured from the outside of the ring to the outside of the ring. NOT THE HOLE! Think of it as a donut you want to know the diameter of the donut not the donut hole.

Most holes on a given size ring, say size 7, will not vary much from manufacturer to manufacturer but there are some variences.

When you order always give the ring size first and the tube size last as in 8-6 or 8-6.5. To be doubly sure the other person understands order an 8 ring, 6.5 tube.

Hope thats not too confusing."

I thought this was talked about on here previously, but I couldn't find it when I did a search.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks, that clears things up quite a bit.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

use this for sizing tips, I have one made by Pac-Bay that I like better

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Measuring-Tools/Fuji-Tip-Top-Ferrule-Gauge

When ordering a Blank ask the dealer to fit a tip to the Blank,Tip sizes for blanks listed are not always right. or order one size above and one below also


----------

